# Smoked Trout



## richard cameron (May 24, 2017)

Yesterday I took the day off of work to take my wife fishing.  We went to Lake Amador near the town of Ione.  Together we caught 6 Trout, the largest weighing over 2 lbs.  Last night we cooked the smallest one on the grill for dinner.  Today I am smoking the other 5 Trout in my smoker.













Smoking Fish 1.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ May 24, 2017


















Smoking Fish 2.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ May 24, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

Oh boy!

I bet those are going to be delicious!

Al


----------



## richard cameron (May 24, 2017)

The Trout are smoked.  It took 3 1/2 hours in my smoker at 200 degrees.  I took them off when the IT hit 145.  I smoked them with fruit wood.  They are for tomorrow nights dinner.  We have company coming over.













Smoked Fish.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ May 24, 2017


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2017)

I bet they will be amazing, great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2017)

Those Look Great, Richard!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet they were Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I agree with you selection too---Grill the Smallest one & Smoke the Bigger ones!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## richard cameron (May 24, 2017)

Bear, thank you for the points.


----------



## crazymoon (May 25, 2017)

RC, Tasty looking trout ! point!


----------



## richard cameron (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for the point.


----------



## tropics (May 25, 2017)

Looks good! Did you brine them before smoking.

Richie


----------



## emsemt (May 25, 2017)

Looks good Richard.  I went to Lake Amador last year around March. My son and I both caught our limit.  Together I believe all the fish were around 26lbs.


----------



## richard cameron (May 29, 2017)

I had some left over smoked trout that I served for dinner the other night.  Today my wife made some smoked trout dip.  She got the recipe off the internet.  When I got off of work, we had some smoked trout dip and crackers before dinner.


----------



## tetonka (Jun 3, 2017)

Those trout look delicious! I caught 5 Brown trout from 13" - 20" last night, so I'm pumped to get smokin' today. The 20" is going to be great. I'll be using apple chips. Hope they turn out as good as yours look! Keep on Smokin"          Tetonka    SKOL!  VIKINGS!


----------

